# Is your internet connection below average? Test your connection speed here!



## editor (Jul 7, 2008)

We haven't done this for a while, so test your connection speeds here and report back the facts - and tell us who your service provider is!

I'm still with trusty BT and I scored a reasonable download speed of 5.6Mbps and a very modest upload speed of 0.35Mbps.

Still, at least that's a fair bit over the national average download and upload speeds in Mbps for June 2008 (upload speeds in brackets):

*AOL* - 2.118 (0.272)
*Be and O2* - 7.021 (0.819)  *
BT* - 2.568 (0.352) *
Eclipse* - 1.614 (0.362)  *
Orange* - 3.220 (0.417) 
*Plusnet* - 2.526 (0.357) 
*Sky* - 3.462 (0.415) 
*Talk Talk* - 2.915 (0.303)  *
Tiscali* - 2.289 (0.329) *
Virgin Media* - 4.768  (0.421) *
All providers* - 3.330 (0.373) 

Look at Be/O2 go!


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 43.14Mbps
Upload speed : 11.08Mbps

Shame I'm at work 

Getting a brand new spanking Be connection on Wednesday at my new place so I will report back then


----------



## Madusa (Jul 7, 2008)

Download  2.4Mbps
Upload 0.25Mbps

How do I find out who the service provider is... it's spanish.


----------



## ymu (Jul 7, 2008)

Ugh. .81 (.21) Virgin Media. Useless shower.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

Virgin Media:

Download speed : 15.17Mbps
Upload speed : 0.67Mbps

(I'm on the XL package, I think. That's 20mb or whatever. I do get that occasionally. However, I don't pay for that package. I was on the 4mb package, then complained once and they upgraded me for free to 10mb, a few months before their national roll-out of the free upgrade, which then got upgraded for free again, without my knowledge or asking, to 20mb. )


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 5.8Mbps
Upload speed : 0.27Mbps

is that any good?

BT btw


----------



## Iam (Jul 7, 2008)

I did a speed test on ours recently, on a Wednesday evening, and it came out around 4mb.

We're on Virgin "XL".


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 5.26Mbps
Upload speed : 1.23Mbps

That's with Be.

Bit annoying really, as it's nothing like as fast as they promised we'd get.



www.speedtest.net gives me this:


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 7, 2008)

TitanSound said:


> Download speed : 43.14Mbps
> Upload speed : 11.08Mbps
> 
> Shame I'm at work
> ...


 
Good god, so am I...but here download is only 6.7mbps and upload is 2.91 mbps.  No wonder everything takes so frigging long to do here.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 16.98Mbps
Upload speed : 1.04Mbps

with Be


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 7, 2008)

18480Kbps down & 701Kbps using that site editor posted while listening to a radio station at 128k

which I suppose is ok for a 20meg connection


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2008)

*Has a go on Bees hi-tech looking speed tester:


----------



## Echo Base (Jul 7, 2008)

Im with BT. I got 2.9 d/l and 340Kbps u/l. Seems ok I guess, I dont do many big file d/l's


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 7, 2008)

Hotchilli 1.7


----------



## mattie (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm.

18472 Kb/s on the first one

30853 kb/s on the flashy one.

I'm at work.  Well, the place I go during the day.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 7, 2008)

this was mine the other day....


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 2.65Mbps
Upload speed : 0.36Mbps

What I expected, tbh. We're out in the middle of nowhere here and a good stretch from the exchange. 2.65's all right for what I use the net for.

I'm with PlusNet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : *6.43Mbps*
                                          Upload speed : *4.83Mbps

at work, that is.
*


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 7, 2008)

this is my home connection.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm, why is my speed on Be slower than everyone elses?

<goes to poke router>


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 7, 2008)

d/load 0.47mbps
u/load 0.23mbps

 

Tesco value broadband!!!!! 

does what i need it to though


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : *1.89Mbps*
                                          Upload speed : *0.23Mbps

Virgin cable 2 meg connection.
*


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 7, 2008)

Way cool!


----------



## Mungy (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 4.62Mbps
Upload speed : 0.36Mbps

we are with sky


----------



## Silva (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 5.14Mbps
Upload speed : 0.17Mbps 

Same upload since 2002


----------



## audiotech (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 1.95Mbps
Upload speed :     18.6Kbps

Virgin cable 2 meg connection.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 5.92Mbps
Upload speed : 0.23Mbps 

Be

Hmmm. That's a bit pony.
*fiddles with settings*


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2008)

That's more like it 

Change the link in your OP, I reckon, this test's better!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 3.13Mbps
Upload speed : 0.3Mbps

OMG thats sooo shit!!!

BT


----------



## Mungy (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats better


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 7, 2008)

My home one is much slower than the advertised 8mbps, it's only 2.63 (and I reckon it's having a good day, usually it's slower than dial up used to be).  Upload is 0.33.

Am with talktalk


----------



## Jessiedog (Jul 7, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> My home one is much slower than the advertised 8mbps, it's only 2.63 (and I reckon it's having a good day, usually it's slower than dial up used to be).  Upload is 0.33.
> 
> Am with talktalk



I'm supposed to be on 8mbps too.

The _best_ I can get, after multiple tests, over time, is less than 1mbps.


I guess I'm being ripped off?

(ISP = PCCW)





Woof


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2008)

mine is 

Download speed : 1.42Mbps
Upload speed : 0.46Mbps

With Orange.

It's good enough for me, I don't download movies or owt.


----------



## girasol (Jul 7, 2008)

slower than last time I took the test...

And result from broadband.co.uk:
Download speed : 0.12Mbps
Upload speed : 0.9Mbps

Very slow for Be...


----------



## treefrog (Jul 7, 2008)

Home connection, O2.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 9.57Mbps
Upload speed : 0.7Mbps

Be - shortly about to move out the place I'm in though...
£18/pm and we're on the 24MB uncapped deal.


----------



## girasol (Jul 7, 2008)

treefrog said:


> Home connection, O2.



It says you're with Be Unlimited


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 7, 2008)

Orange:

Download speed : 5Mbps
Upload speed : 0.3Mbps


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2008)

*Results*


                                                                     					Download speed : *2.03Mbps*
                                          Upload speed : *0.29Mbps* *The postcode you entered is not a valid UK postcode, please check and try again.  
*


I think I'm looking in the wrong place


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2008)

Sky Surf Mid - Thats 8mb to you and me.

Download speed : 4.94Mbps
Upload speed : 0.33Mbps

So 8mbs? Maybe if i lived next door to the exchange. Its a not bad rate comared to some but its still made of fail in my eyes. 8 should mean 8 not upto 8, if yer lucky and in ideal circumstances.

Mind you i am on wireless, laptop is right next to router atm, but i assume i could be higher with a ethernet cable?


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 14.17Mbps
Upload speed : 1.05Mbps

Though I know I get 17Mbps using Usenet...

Other one:


----------



## Gromit (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay on fancy site:





But wierdly i got a better connection selecting the other end of the med instead of maidenhead. Go figure.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 7, 2008)

Again with the Cable & Wireless!  I'm with _Orange!_


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 7, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *Results*
> 
> 
> Download speed : *2.03Mbps*
> ...


 
I had that when I entered my post code too   W'has that all about then


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 7, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> I had that when I entered my post code too   W'has that all about then


Mine too.  It seems this is a conspiracy to hive bits of the UK off randomly.  DON'T CLICK IT!

Where do I send my now useless passport?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2008)

Download speed : 3.8Mbps
Upload speed : 0.35Mbps

 virgin broadcrapband.....


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 8, 2008)

give me more


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 9, 2008)

so many connections with crappy upload rates.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 9, 2008)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> so many connections with crappy upload rates.



Fully half of all internet connections are below average speed.  It's just not good enough!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 9, 2008)

BT


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Kanda (Jul 9, 2008)

Download speed : 8.26Mbps
Upload speed : 1.28Mbps

Which is wrong wrong wrong!! It should be 10Mbps each way! *Gets on phone*


----------



## hermitical (Jul 9, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> It says you're with Be Unlimited



O2 now own Be, afaik Be have built up a high speed network that O2 now uses


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 9, 2008)

I am on Virgin's shitty 20mb service and get:

4.3 download
and 712k upload.

And they have the cheek to traffic shape too.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 9, 2008)

Be Broadband

Download speed : 11.1Mbps
Upload speed : 0.93Mbps


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 9, 2008)

Or on the other one:


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 9, 2008)

Not as fast as I had hoped but at least I have internet at home again


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone on Be ever got close to the speeds they claim?  They told me my line was good for 16 meg, and I'm not even getting half that...


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 9, 2008)

I know a few people who get between 19,000 & 23,000kbps but they all live fairly close to the exchanges. Plus the quality of the cable between you and the exchange matters a lot.


----------



## jontz01 (Jul 9, 2008)

To be fair, I am working in an FE college the shares with a Uni, that I think (AFAIK) shares with Manchester Uni that in turn has it's own copy of the internets on paper... Something like that anyway.


----------



## Detroit City (Jul 9, 2008)

Download speed : 4.07Mbps
Upload speed : 0.92Mbps

is that good?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2008)

Download speed : 3.8Mbps
Upload speed : 0.35Mbps

fuckin shite virgin


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 10, 2008)

5.4 MBs download
232kBs upload on Be.

Now i'm paying for 24M


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 10, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> Download speed : 4.07Mbps
> Upload speed : 0.92Mbps
> 
> is that good?



Its not terrible


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

Download speed : 3.98Mbps
Upload speed : 0.93Mbps

Be Boradband


----------



## dweller (Jul 10, 2008)

Download speed : 5.45Mbps
Upload speed : 0.36Mbps

adsl24


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 11, 2008)

1616 kbps up
495 kbps down

Is that like 1.61mbps?


----------



## extra dry (Jul 12, 2008)

Download speed : 0.42Mbps
Upload speed : 0.03Mbps

well I m in korea so it is a bit slow doing a uk based test...I think


----------



## shoeshopsally (Jul 12, 2008)

Download speed : 0.41Mbps
Upload speed : 0.21Mbps

This is not good.......


----------



## subversplat (Jul 12, 2008)

Crispy, what did you change?! I only get 5ish mb on Be but I'm not sure what to poke at in the router....


----------



## Firky (Jul 12, 2008)

That does not give you the speed of your internet connection only how fast the results can be rendered.

If you have ADSL or ADSL2 on a BT line you need to use: speedtester.bt.com as that gives you a true picture of your line speed and not how fast your moden / router / computer.

You'll need to know your ISP's username to use it and provide your telephone number.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 13, 2008)

Sky Broadband max (advertised as 16mb)

Download speed : 10.2Mbps
Upload speed : 0.58Mbps

Really wish this country would sort it's upload speeds out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

Orange (which I fucking hate) and the speed is fucking pitiful although there are three of us sharing an allegedly 8mb line:

Download speed : 0.38Mbps
Upload speed : 0.37Mbps


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

Get a slightly different reading with that other site:


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2009)

editor said:


> *Has a go on Bees hi-tech looking speed tester:


A year later and it's now fucking _slower_ uploading and barely any faster downloading  







Go on. Gloat in my face with your superior speeds...

http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## newme (Jul 21, 2009)

Im paying for 16Mb with Sky, it will fairly regularily drop to under 1Mb Down during the daytime and the uploads have gone as low as 0.03Mb. Completely daft, when I was a mere half mile down the road, on the same provider, I got 12-15Mb consistently. And that isnt right next to an exchange either.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's my latest test (they do a great iPhone app too):


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2009)

*doesn't feel so bad now


----------



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2009)

orange are pants.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2009)

Tell me about it...


----------



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't mind so much if they hadn't been so incompetent when we joined (7 weeks, no internet, nothing but idiots on the other end of the phone). But hey, it's free, you get what you pay for.

I'm going to change, I believe semaphore has very good reliability.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 21, 2009)

We pay about 500 Krona a year (about 60 quid) as part of the agreement with the apartment block we live in.

sorry.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never liked those speed tests, its giving me 15Mbs/1.1Mbs which I know is wrong as I can get 18Mbs from the private MS download servers in the US and I get a very consistent 1.3Mbs upload.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 21, 2009)

0.77 Mbps download
0.29 Mbps upload

Vodafone Mobile soooo slow


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Download speed : 5.8Mbps
> Upload speed : 0.27Mbps
> 
> is that any good?
> ...



Download speed : 6.29Mbps
Upload speed : 0.32Mbps


Seems to have improved


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 21, 2009)

*Download speed* : 4.55Mbps
*Upload speed* : 0.36Mbps

Orange.  Stirling area.


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

My results are getting worse. I used dslreports' most basic test (  http://i.dslr.net/iphone_speedtest.html ) as it does more of the latency side of things (as in, why the browser will sit for hours on "Waiting for google.co.uk....") and I get pings in excess of 1000ms. *This is not right!*

I'll call the ISP today _again_


----------



## mack (Jul 21, 2009)

Virgin 20meg BB - considering upgrading to 50 meg as it's only a couple of quid more


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 21, 2009)

Same here, Virgin Media 20meg.

Test results:
Download speed : 15.44Mbps
Upload speed : 0.71Mbps


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2009)

> Download speed : 3.27Mbps
> Upload speed : 0.95Mbps
> 
> Your local exchange is Brixton and the maximum theoretical speed achievable on your line via ADSL Max is 5.86Mb which is 80 percent faster than this test shows you are getting.



Be broadband is our supplier
Package is Be Pro
A professional standard service with a max download speed of up to 24meg
Upload speed of up to 2.5 meg

No real change since I last posted in this thread


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Will (Be) become over poplar like Pipex start throttling?

Just had a look at them again £13.50 a month for 8mb 
or other BE £17.50 a month for 24mb 

I'm paying 19:99 for 8mb wonder what the max I can get on down load. ?
I get 6.5 download speed and live 5min walk from exchange.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 21, 2009)

Just changed ISP to o2 and this is what I got

_download speed : 5.37Mbps
Upload speed : 0.82Mbps

Postcode Results

Your local exchange is New Cross and the maximum theoretical speed achievable on your line via ADSL Max is 5.37Mb which is 0 percent faster than this test shows you are getting._


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2009)

This is at work 

Download speed : 12.99Mbps
Upload speed : 16.72Mbps

*zoooooooooooooooooom*


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 21, 2009)

Not bad for a free wifi connection that I latch onto at work


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 21, 2009)

Crap, but at least it's free 

I'm gonna go with BE, they don't throttle if I remember correctly?


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 21, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> We pay about 500 Krona a year (about 60 quid) as part of the agreement with the apartment block we live in.
> 
> sorry.



I think I need to move to denmark!

heres mine (virgin 20 meg):


----------



## Pingu (Jul 21, 2009)

i get 4.32 meg from my 8 meg connection but am switching suppliers soon to be as they offer a 24 meg connection and some other stuff for less than I am currently playing


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 21, 2009)

all you adsl heads have a look at http://www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/socket.htm

apparently using the test socket may give you a big increase in speed and also removing the Ring Wire. But I'm on cable so it doesn't work for me....


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 21, 2009)

I was really hoping to test mine.

I noticed the site is called broadband.uk.co, but I thought I'd give it a try anyway.

Well, it's been close to 5 minutes of loading the site, and firefox hasn't even changed the name of the tab to the site's name yet.

I'm guessing that you need broadband to access the site.

BOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 21, 2009)

Not bad for £9 per month


----------



## miss direct (Jul 21, 2009)

I win the lowest speed


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> I was really hoping to test mine.
> 
> I noticed the site is called broadband.uk.co, but I thought I'd give it a try anyway.
> 
> ...


Try dslreports:

http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest and pick a test.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2009)

Download speed : 18.26Mbps
Upload speed : 12.22Mbps


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 21, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> I noticed the site is called broadband.uk.co, but I thought I'd give it a try anyway.



I'd imagine it's probably broadband.co.uk?


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 21, 2009)

miss direct said:


> I win the lowest speed



No way  - not as long as you can measure in mega k's.  I rarely get over 3 *k*

I'm going to the test below (subversplat), then you will see some small numbers.

(sigh - the test is gonna take forever to load, i just know it   )


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'd imagine it's probably broadband.co.uk?



Ya think!!!!

Did the op say it was only for uk residents?  no

Do I bitch at slow stuff?  All the time

Do people help me out?  Yes, the majority of the time.  Thanks again, subversplat.


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think I'd be able to play with dial-up any more after broadbanding for so long.




			
				ping to google said:
			
		

> Ping statistics for 209.85.229.103:
> Packets: Sent = 269, Received = 208, Lost = 61 (22% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 296ms, Maximum = 775ms, Average = 597ms


But with latency and packet loss like this *it fucking feels like I am*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2009)

Download speed : 6.48Mbps
Upload speed : 0.99Mbps

Be. 

Is that good or rubbish?


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Download speed : 6.48Mbps
> Upload speed : 0.99Mbps
> 
> Be.
> ...


Pretty rubbish. Be can do 24Mbits dowload and 1.3Mbits download - you're getting a quarter of what you pay for regarding download speeds.

Are you on WiFi? That can limit you to the ~6Mbits - try plugging your laptop straight into the router.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 21, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> Ya think!!!!
> 
> Did the op say it was only for uk residents?  no
> 
> ...



Sorry, wasn't having a go or anything, just that you'd typed it backwards there and you might have done it in the browser...


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 21, 2009)

> Your current bandwidth reading is:
> 
> 22.60kbps
> 
> which means you can download at 2.83 KB/sec. from our servers.




I win!!!!


And until someone can beat my score, I now have a new tagline.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Sorry, wasn't having a go or anything, just that you'd typed it backwards there and you might have done it in the browser...



ah - sorry, I've very defensive about my speed.

It was concern over my typing?  Aw that's sweet, thank you.

I'm not defensive about my dyslexia


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm with BT Option 3 unlimited and am getting an average of  

Download speed : 3.88Mbps
Upload speed : 0.34Mbps

Should have 8Mbps download speed but never do have this. 
BBC iplayer is totally affected and it's like watching a series of stills with lagging soundtrack. It didn't used to be that bad, but has been very bad to watch for months now.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 21, 2009)

About the same as the previous tester.
Not a good result, is it.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 21, 2009)

invisibleplanet said:


> About the same as the previous tester.
> Not a good result, is it.





Some people just don't know how lucky there are.


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

invisibleplanet said:


> BBC iplayer is totally affected and it's like watching a series of stills with lagging soundtrack. It didn't used to be that bad, but has been very bad to watch for months now.



Sounds more like a latency issue to me. Go to: http://i.dslr.net/iphone_speedtest.html, choose "wifi" and look at what sort of latency you're getting. Anything above 300ms is something to call your ISP about 

After my rage ^^^ up there I just managed to get mine down again to avg 53ms by plugging in a different ADSL WiFi router.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 21, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Sounds more like a latency issue to me. Go to: http://i.dslr.net/iphone_speedtest.html, choose "wifi" and look at what sort of latency you're getting. Anything above 300ms is something to call your ISP about
> 
> After my rage ^^^ up there I just managed to get mine down again to avg 53ms by plugging in a different ADSL WiFi router.



That tester (wifi) shows: Speed = 2365kbps.
What does that mean?


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

That's just your download speed in kilo rather than megabits = 2365 kilobits per second = 2.31 megabits per second (it's less on this test because the data has to come from the USA, but hey, that's real-world testing for you). But that's not what was important re: your iplayer stuff, now look again and get the *latency* information - that's how quickly each computer can recognise each other before the data flow commences.


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 21, 2009)

Download speed : 2.96Mbps
Upload speed : 1.21Mbps


I'm at work


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 21, 2009)

Download speed : 3.45Mbps
Upload speed : 1.73Mbps


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 21, 2009)

why the difference in the numbers?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 21, 2009)

Download speed : 6.26Mbps
Upload speed : 0.47Mbps



> Your local exchange is ***** and the maximum theoretical speed achievable on your line via ADSL Max is 6.35Mb which is 1 percent faster than this test shows you are getting.





Orange.


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

Just noticed that part...



> Your local exchange is Where I Live and the maximum theoretical speed achievable on your line via ADSL Max is 6.35Mb which is 0 percent faster than this test shows you are getting.



Gutted  The techs at my ISP (a BE reseller) told me I could top out at 18Mbits :/


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 21, 2009)

subversplat said:


> That's just your download speed in kilo rather than megabits = 2365 kilobits per second = 2.31 megabits per second (it's less on this test because the data has to come from the USA, but hey, that's real-world testing for you). But that's not what was important re: your iplayer stuff, now look again and get the *latency* information - that's how quickly each computer can recognise each other before the data flow commences.



Do you mean 'ping' time? That was tested at 86ms


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

invisibleplanet said:


> Do you mean 'ping' time? That was tested at 86ms


Hmm that's not too bad, but on http://i.dslr.net/iphone_speedtest.html *specifically* there's a list of numbers as so:



> Latency probes: 323ms 174ms 107ms 125ms 131ms 153ms 121ms 131ms 144ms 142ms



That'll give you a real-life idea of how long your computer is taking to start talking to another.

As an aside, however, I haven't seen you on here for ages, hope everything's going well!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 21, 2009)

Download speed : 7.38Mbps
Upload speed : 0.68Mbps

OK I think. 

I'm moving into a shared house in a couple of months, I think we'll be sharing a wireless router. Amongst five people will that be really slow? Could we compensate this by getting the best available package?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Pretty rubbish. Be can do 24Mbits dowload and 1.3Mbits download - you're getting a quarter of what you pay for regarding download speeds.
> 
> Are you on WiFi? That can limit you to the ~6Mbits - try plugging your laptop straight into the router.



I'm on the cheap 8meg.

I don't have a laptop.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 21, 2009)

> 126ms 123ms  127ms  126ms  124ms  123ms  127ms  129ms  126ms  123ms



This list?

Aside: Doin' fine! On my summer hols and in September will begin 3rd year of BSc Archaeology and loving every minute of it (but don't love the exams). Have been happily dating an urbanite since August 2007 .. loving every moment of that and hope to live together forever after I've graduated and got a job/begun MSc (lol).


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Download speed : 7.38Mbps
> Upload speed : 0.68Mbps
> 
> OK I think.
> ...


Yeah just get a 24Mbit package or the 50Mbit Virgin one and hope for the best 

If one of you is a techy then you can set up bandwidth quotas and limits on various routers, but then you'd have to trust them not to take the lion's share for themselves (I probably would do this, you see, as "administration excess", but I'd provide all the pirated films for the shared house to watch forevermore )


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm on the cheap 8meg.
> 
> I don't have a laptop.



Well that's probably alright then  http://www.broadband.co.uk/broadband-speed-test/ has a cute little thing at the end of the test to let you know what your max speed is if you put in your postcode.



invisibleplanet said:


> This list?
> 
> Aside: Doin' fine! On my summer hols and in September will begin 3rd year of BSc Archaeology and loving every minute of it (but don't love the exams). Have been happily dating an urbanite since August 2007 .. loving every moment of that and hope to live together forever after I've graduated and got a job/begun MSc (lol).



That list looks fine. I've got no idea why your iplayer isn't working then, as *any* Mbits should be more than enough  Glad to hear everything else is grand though


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 21, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Well that's probably alright then  http://www.broadband.co.uk/broadband-speed-test/ has a cute little thing at the end of the test to let you know what your max speed is if you put in your postcode.



"Your local exchange is Lea Valley and the maximum theoretical speed achievable on your line via ADSL Max is 1.46Mb which is 81 percent slower than this test shows you are getting.

Congratulations your internet connection is faster than that which you can achieve using ADSL Max!"

Hurrah for Virgin Media!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 21, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Yeah just get a 24Mbit package or the 50Mbit Virgin one and hope for the best
> 
> If one of you is a techy then you can set up bandwidth quotas and limits on various routers, but then you'd have to trust them not to take the lion's share for themselves (I probably would do this, you see, as "administration excess", but I'd provide all the pirated films for the shared house to watch forevermore )



Cheers mate.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Well that's probably alright then  http://www.broadband.co.uk/broadband-speed-test/ has a cute little thing at the end of the test to let you know what your max speed is if you put in your postcode.



I guess so.


> Your local exchange is Addiscombe and the maximum theoretical speed achievable on your line via ADSL Max is 6.35Mb which is 4 percent slower than this test shows you are getting.
> 
> Congratulations your internet connection is faster than that which you can achieve using ADSL Max!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 21, 2009)

Download speed : 1.4Mbps
Upload speed : 0.3Mbps

 the maximum theoretical speed achievable on your line via ADSL Max is 2.93Mb which is 112 percent faster than this test shows you are getting.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2009)

What's with all this 'mbps'?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, I guess my download was 2.2 mbps....


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 21, 2009)

mega bytes per second


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 21, 2009)

I was getting about 128k with Virgin, this little ISP is great


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> mega bytes per second


Mega *bits* per second.

There are eight megabits in a megabyte, so it's an important distinction to make.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 21, 2009)

> Your local exchange is Redhill and the maximum theoretical speed achievable on your line via ADSL Max is 5.37Mb which is 20 percent slower than this test shows you are getting.
> 
> Congratulations your internet connection is faster than that which you can achieve using ADSL Max!


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a hunch their "maximum amounts" might be a bit skewiff...


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 21, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Mega *bits* per second.
> 
> There are eight megabits in a megabyte, so it's an important distinction to make.



bits?

omg - my speed is worse than I thought

(((2.? kbps)))

you just got divided by 8  

or is it multiplied???


----------



## subversplat (Jul 21, 2009)

It's all about the capitalisation...

*dons lecturer's hat*

Kbps stands for Kilobits per second, which is one eighth of a Kilobyte, so your 22.60 kilobits per second is 2.85 kilobytes (K*B*ps) per second.

It's a bastard that they both begin with b, so the capitalisation matters.


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 12, 2009)

I wonder what meltingpot's speed is?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2010)

YES!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2010)

I still get super fast speeds reported but it doesn't _feel_ that speedy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2010)

it's just been installed. i haven't checked it out properly yet, but the internet is certainly much quicker


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2010)

wow, you must be living next door to the exchange to get that sort of speed ed


----------



## ymu (Mar 5, 2010)

ymu said:


> Ugh. .81 (.21) Virgin Media. Useless shower.



Now on a 3 MiFi, inside a steel box in an area with generally poor reception.

Download speed : 1.08Mbps
Upload speed : 1.04Mbps

Virgin are truly truly awful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2010)

not true with me - just downloaded a mix - took about 30 seconds! amazing. well chuffed. got a 5gig torrent next - will see how it copes with that


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2010)

Crispy said:


> wow, you must be living next door to the exchange to get that sort of speed ed


I can see it from my window! It honestly doesn't feel that fast though but I guess that's down to the sites I'm looking at etc.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 5, 2010)

editor said:


> I still get super fast speeds reported but it doesn't _feel_ that speedy.



That is because you use Kaspersky and it gives false speedtest readings.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2010)

They've souped-up my office connection :-

Download speed : 37.88Mbps
Upload speed : 9.12Mbps


----------



## Riklet (Mar 5, 2010)

Meh, not too bad, it goes up to 5mb sometimes, or did last year anyway.  Ocationally get downloads nearing 500kb/s, usually about 450, but there's five of us sharing it....

...then again, net is paid by our landlord.  It's free; mouths, gift horses etc...


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 5, 2010)

> Congratulations your internet connection is faster than that which you can achieve using ADSL Max!



yay


----------



## grimble (Mar 5, 2010)

Download 71.6
Upload 21.78

New system too.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> not true with me - just downloaded a mix - took about 30 seconds! amazing. well chuffed. got a 5gig torrent next - will see how it copes with that



You've got Virgin through their cable network - very fast. If cable isn't laid in your street, Virgin will sell you bog standard DSL which can be as crap as ymu's


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2010)

Got a different result this time ..


----------



## manstein (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm happy with this result as I'm at the end of a long above ground line.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2010)

That's odd - my home connection is supposed to be 2 megs down, 256 up ... and it was the last time I tested it.

Maybe time to downgrade again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2010)

Just checked and the slowest I can get now is "Up to 10 megs" 

I have no use for this kind of speed.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2010)

craptasic BT 

Download speed : 1.78Mbps
Upload speed : 0.36Mbps

Albeit over a wireless network shared with  other users


----------



## geethip (Apr 8, 2011)

hi
i tried speed test here
http://www.ip-details.com
my download speed:1.09kbps
my upload speed:0.87kbps.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=&...e&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=25ebb683905b9cbd



I think his email is umaprou2@gmail.com umaprou2@gmail.com umaprou2@gmail.com


----------



## Riklet (Apr 13, 2011)

Download speed : 27.73Mbps
Upload speed : 4.73Mbps

Uni internet, pretty good, home net would be faster though! 

Always worth bearing in mind if you're connected to t'internet through wireless, then your speeds may well be limited through that, especially if you have relatively poor signal etc.  I used to get about 6mb via wireless (when it worked) connected to our crap router (20mb supposedly, virgin) but when connected up via ethernet it was always bang on.

Powerline Plugs are really useful if you have gashtip wireless signal in your house, IME.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

Download speed : 9.864 Mbps
Upload speed :       0.48 Mbps.

I still need no more than a tenth of that down .. not sure how fast youtube will take video uploads - I'll have a look next time.


----------



## metalguru (Apr 13, 2011)

standard virgin media


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2011)

How come you're getting 1 meg up ?


----------



## Corax (Apr 13, 2011)

Virgin:

Broadband.co.uk
Download speed : 7.02Mbps
Upload speed : 0.97Mbps

Speedtest.net





Why on earth are the two results so different for d/l?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2011)

We are with O2 broadband. Is that the same as Be for the purpose of this as it's not an option on the site?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Download speed : 5.8Mbps
> Upload speed : 0.27Mbps
> 
> is that any good?
> ...



Now it is 
13792 kpbs Download
883 kpbs upload

still BT


----------



## starfish (Apr 13, 2011)

Virgin Media, pay for 10mbps get 9.456 d/l & 1.006 u/l.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 18, 2012)

sup.


----------



## ymu (Apr 18, 2012)

Download speed : *3.95Mbps*
Upload speed : *1.42Mbps*

OR






On 3, SIM only 'all you can eat' data, using a phone as a wireless access point.

Not too bad. Not had this contract long enough to know if we'll get throttled much. It is _very_ nice not to be paying by the GB any more.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 18, 2012)

.49 mbps download (.32 mbps upload)

That's through a wireless router.  I'll get a cable plugged in to see if that improves things.  It has been up to 1mbps - with a stated max of 2mbps - I guess the rest of the village has just started using the internet and the capacity has not increased.  Can't even play utube videos at the moment! grr.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2012)

This is at work - with far fewer people in than usual.


----------

